# lying always comes back on you...



## dtala (Feb 3, 2017)

turkey hunting lawyer buddy of mine found out I knapped. He said he always wanted a nice Dalton point and asked if I would make him one. I did, a real nice four inch Dalton point. 

I found out later he "found" it while walking the daam of his pond with several other folks who were impressed with his "find". 

Fast forward several years and I was with a mutual friend of ours that was telling me about the lawyers find. I told him I made that point. He was. He asked if I could make him one nicer....so I made him a real nice 5" Clovis point. Buddy "found" it along the same dam while fishing with a couple of guys AND the lawyer. The lawyer KNEW it was a set up but couldn't say anything without admitting his was a fake. 

Karma, she do come around....


----------



## antharper (Feb 3, 2017)

That's pretty funny !


----------



## fishtail (Feb 4, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 4, 2017)

That's funny right there. Can you make me one?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 4, 2017)

Didn't you know there aint no such thing as a honest Lawyer. lawyer and lier almost ryme.


----------



## gontaget1 (Feb 6, 2017)

amen brother! Sat around a campfire many an evening looking at points "found in our area". Wondered for several years how these were coming from same spots as my normal stuff. Fast forward to the funeral and a mutual friend who i hadn't seen in years, were visiting and he asks if ____ had showed me any of those points that i had been making!!!!??  It all made sense now!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2017)

dpoole said:


> Didn't you know there aint no such thing as a honest Lawyer. lawyer and lier almost ryme.




This story is funny and I believe it 100 percent as I also agree with Mr Poole here in his statement.

The fact for me is.........my experience with lawyers has led me to believe that the ONLY lawyer that told the truth is already dead.  

Due to my previous experience with lawyers, I would NOT trust any lawyer in an OUTHOUSE with a muzzle on them !!!!!!!!  Yes, this statement is 100 percent TRUE.


Many years ago, as my Daughter finished high school and was thinking about starting college, she said that she "might" want to become a lawyer.  I stopped her in  mid-sentence and advised that I would NEVER spend one penny on her education if she pursued that pipe-dream idea !!!!!  Unfortunately lawyers have cost me in excess of $100,000 during the past 25 years now and one of those lawyers ultimately went to jail for stealing from his clients as he was disbarred and went to prison for those deeds.  My money would have been put to better use if I had it used it to pay for my Daughter's education and subsequent college loans.


ps:  My Daughter's brother-in-law is a lawyer BUT thankfully he is located in Lincoln, Nebraska and I never see him and I am fine with that fact.


----------



## apoint (Feb 10, 2017)

There is a very old saying, " Kill all the lawyers"... That is whats wrong with our country today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------

